# Water Filter



## Kevster (Jan 8, 2021)

I need to replace the filter in my my machine for the first time, can anybody recommend any alternative filters as they seem quite expensive

Thanks


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Just taken a chance on these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/for-Sage-Water-filter-Coffee-Machine-Barista-Oracle-Appliances-SES875-GEBRAUCHT/114373331150?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Have yet to actually try them.


----------



## AchilleasM (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi

There seems to be one company in Germany that is making water filters. I see they have a replacement for the water filter which is not very expensive. However I haven't tried it yet as I just bought my Sage 875.

2x filters:
https://www.wasserfilter-berlin.de/en/water-filter-for-saeco-coffee-maker/a-51230060

refill 1L:
https://www.wasserfilter-berlin.de/en/1l-refill-set-for-sage-appliances-bes008-ses875-ses880-water-filter/a-90100060

From what I understand, you 'd just need to drill a hole in the old filter, remove anything old and replace it with the new pellets. I am planning to e-mail them soon as I need to change the filter next month, just to be sure that is the same composition (ie activated charcoal and ion exchange resin). If it is the same thing, it will be definately worth buying the refill.

Hope it helps.


----------

